# Fastest (non-rail) Drag Racing EV's in the World!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Black Current
9.5 seconds 1/4 mile
440v
1500 lbs?
http://www.hvwc.co.uk/Blackcurrent/bc3/bc3a.php

White Zombie
10.2 seconds 1/4 mile
355v
2348 lbs
http://www.plasmaboyracing.com/whitezombie.php

Warp Factor II
10.4 seconds 1/4 mile
215v
2650 lbs
http://teamhaiyinevracing.com/

Lawless Lemon Juice
10.6 seconds 1/4 mile
363v
?????? lbs
http://www.paradefloats.com/


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Black Current
> 9.5 seconds 1/4 mile
> 440v
> 1500 lbs?
> ...


Very impressive with that low volts and the weight. Wounder what it will do if goes 400v? Wish I could see those car in action with my own eye, unfortunaly I'm thousand miles over the atlantic.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

albano said:


> Very impressive with that low volts and the weight. Wounder what it will do if goes 400v? Wish I could see those car in action with my own eye, unfortunaly I'm thousand miles over the atlantic.


Yes, would love to see all cars race in the same event. The competition is getting tougher, there will be many more in the 10's. I must get into the 9's, with Higher Voltage!


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

Ron and All, 

I see that you have it wrong by saying you have the "Fastest (non-rail) Drag Racing EV's in the World!"


The fastest at the moment are,

#1 ... Black Current III @ 135 mph
#2 ... White Zombie @ 126 mph
#3 ... Lemon Juice @ 123 mph
#4 ... Smoke Screen @121 mph

and the quickest ETs are,


#1 ... Black Current III @ 9.5 ET
#2 ... White Zombie @ 10.2 ET
#3 ... Warp Factor II @ 10.4 ET
#4 ... Lemon Juice @ 10.6 ET 

There is a different between *FASTEST AND QUICKEST *At the moment White Zombie is still the fastest and the quickest non drag in the *WORLD *

Like I said I would like to see all those cars in action at the same event, cause anyone can still have friend with the track and make him calibrate the measuring equipment wrong!

Not trying to be funny, but trying to have the fact right!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

albano said:


> Ron and All,
> 
> I see that you have it wrong by saying you have the "Fastest (non-rail) Drag Racing EV's in the World!"
> 
> ...


Albano, the speed you reach in the 1/4 mile does not matter, it only shows where you made your time up. Drag cars that run quick times, but lower speeds only means you ran quicker on launch, drag cars that run quick times and have higher speeds means your car needed to speed up to clock a lower time. In drag racing the 1/4 mile time is the only factor that matters. The lower (faster) time, is the winner.


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Albano, the speed you reach in the 1/4 mile does not matter, it only shows where you made your time up. Drag cars that run quick times, but lower speeds only means you ran quicker on launch, drag cars that run quick times and have higher speeds means your car needed to speed up to clock a lower time. In drag racing the 1/4 mile time is the only factor that matters. The lower (faster) time, is the winner.


Ron,

I think you miss the point of what I'm trying to explain you here. 

I know the speed you reach in the 1/4 mile does not matter, and that in drag racing it's the 1/4 mile ET that count.

My question to you was that you who entitled your post 'Fastest (non-rail) drag racing EVs in the World', then proceeded to not even mention speeds. 

I was merely pointing out that your post's content did not match the title.

A while back you proclaimed that others who came before you 'were not real drag racers' and that you were. Seems to me, that someone who doesn't seem to know the difference between the terms 'Quickest' and 'Fastest' shouldn't be boasting about being a drag racing expert, that's all.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

albano said:


> Ron,
> 
> I think you miss the point of what I'm trying to explain you here.
> 
> ...


Okay, in my circle of friends when discussing time ET's for 1/4, we often use the term "fastest", this is a correct statement when discussing drag racing. The term "fastest" also refers to "quickness", who ever wins the 1/4 mile drag race is the fastest/quickest car. You can have high mph in the 1/4 mile and be the slowest, it all refers to the winner of the race in regards to time not speed.


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Okay, in my circle of friends when discussing time ET's for 1/4, we often use the term "fastest", this is a correct statement when discussing drag racing. The term "fastest" also refers to "quickness", who ever wins the 1/4 mile drag race is the fastest/quickest car. You can have high mph in the 1/4 mile and be the slowest, it all refers to the winner of the race in regards to time not speed.



Ron,

Yes I hear you, but what I'm trying to say is, the rest of the drag racing world will continue to refer to the cars with the best ETs as 'the quickest', but you just go ahead and continue to make up your own rules. There's a different between Fastest and quickest. 

Next time when you create a new topic, make sure what you saying refer to the topic and don't let the rest of us confuse here please!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

albano said:


> Ron,
> 
> Yes I hear you, but what I'm trying to say is, the rest of the drag racing world will continue to refer to the cars with the best ETs as 'the quickest', but you just go ahead and continue to make up your own rules. There's a different between Fastest and quickest.
> 
> Next time when you create a new topic, make sure what you saying refer to the topic and don't let the rest of us confuse here please!


Albano, you are incorrect. Show me one 1/4 drag race that lists mph as the winner? Show me one 1/4 drag race that gives a purse for mph? Show me one 1/4 mile drag race that gives a simple trophy for mph? The NHRA and IHRA do not classify mph classes in drag racing, that is because it does not matter. That being said, EVERYONE that has drag racing experience considers themselves the fastest car when they clock the quickest ET. I have heard many many times racers say my car is faster than that, they are stating times not mph. No one cares what the mph is in the 1/4 mile, it is used only as tool when dialing in your car for the fastest ET.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Albano, you are incorrect. Show me one 1/4 drag race that lists mph as the winner? Show me one 1/4 drag race that gives a purse for mph? Show me one 1/4 mile drag race that gives a simple trophy for mph? The NHRA and IHRA do not classify mph classes in drag racing, that is because it does not matter. That being said, EVERYONE that has drag racing experience considers themselves the fastest car when they clock the quickest ET. I have heard many many times racers say my car is faster than that, they are stating times not mph. No one cares what the mph is in the 1/4 mile, it is used only as tool when dialing in your car for the fastest ET.


According to most drag racers I know,

Quickest - lowest E.T.
Fastest - highest trap speed

NHRA - http://www.nhra.net/stats/natrecord.html
IHRA - http://www.dragracecanada.com/IHRA/records.htm

Later,
Keith


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

albano said:


> ...There's a different between Fastest and quickest.


You are technically correct, albano, in that the English language does make a distinction between quickest and fastest, but only certain members of NEDRA seems to consider this worth debating. Everyone else in the English-speaking world realizes that it is the vehicle with the lowest time that wins in drag racing so, practically speaking, fastest more or less equals quickest.

Additionally, I really don't want to see the same toxic arguments that occur over and over again on NEDRA's Yahoo group duplicated here. Likewise, Ron, that also means "don't feed the trolls" as well as "don't be the troll". I'm sure you knew this was the subject of endless debate on the NEDRA group so I can't help but think you intentionally chose to use the word "fastest"...

But hey, one thing I've noticed is that drag racers are constantly trolling each other so maybe this is just me pissing into the wind here...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Tesseract said:


> You are technically correct, albano, in that the English language does make a distinction between quickest and fastest, but only certain members of NEDRA seems to consider this worth debating. Everyone else in the English-speaking world realizes that it is the vehicle with the lowest time that wins in drag racing so, practically speaking, fastest more or less equals quickest.
> 
> Additionally, I really don't want to see the same toxic arguments that occur over and over again on NEDRA's Yahoo group duplicated here. Likewise, Ron, that also means "don't feed the trolls" as well as "don't be the troll". I'm sure you knew this was the subject of endless debate on the NEDRA group so I can't help but think you intentionally chose to use the word "fastest"...
> 
> But hey, one thing I've noticed is that drag racers are constantly trolling each other so maybe this is just me pissing into the wind here...


LOL, I did not use the term fastest to start as a topic discussion. I missed the episode on NEDRA about this topic. I was just trying to show members who has the fastest/lowest time in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

kek_63 said:


> According to most drag racers I know,
> 
> Quickest - lowest E.T.
> Fastest - highest trap speed
> ...


So kek, what are you trying to show by posting those links? They clearly show different times and speeds of different classes. It supports my claim that there is no class or "prize" for mph because it does not matter.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Not disputing that E.T. is king on the strip. Just showing that NHRA and IHRA do recognize fastest speeds - even if they are not in conjunction with the lowest E.T. There must be some kind of prize for top speed or it wouldn't be listed in the record books. I'm certain that Shumacher is at least a little proud of that 327mph.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

kek_63 said:


> Not disputing that E.T. is king on the strip. Just showing that NHRA and IHRA do recognize fastest speeds - even if they are not in conjunction with the lowest E.T. There must be some kind of prize for top speed or it wouldn't be listed in the record books. I'm certain that Shumacher is at least a little proud of that 327mph.


The NHRA and IHRA only list the speeds for the racer can dial in his car. There is NO prize for top speed only lowest time. You can check these facts by reviewing the finishing results from any class, you will see the fastest ET 1# etc....then you will see mph speeds are all over the place, some with faster ET's will lower mph will still be number 1#.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> You are technically correct, albano, in that the English language does make a distinction between quickest and fastest, but only certain members of NEDRA seems to consider this worth debating. Everyone else in the English-speaking world realizes that it is the vehicle with the lowest time that wins in drag racing so, practically speaking, fastest more or less equals quickest.
> 
> Additionally, I really don't want to see the same toxic arguments that occur over and over again on NEDRA's Yahoo group duplicated here. Likewise, Ron, that also means "don't feed the trolls" as well as "don't be the troll". I'm sure you knew this was the subject of endless debate on the NEDRA group so I can't help but think you intentionally chose to use the word "fastest"...
> 
> But hey, one thing I've noticed is that drag racers are constantly trolling each other so maybe this is just me pissing into the wind here...


+1

albano, thanks for posting the speeds it is interesting to see what company Ron will be in once his pack is 300+V.

However, can you stop pissing on this thread and trolling on Ron? Should we go back and look at every single post of yours to see if the language and verbiage used is 100% correct? It's an online forum not some government press release, get over yourself and stop pissing on this thread.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Bowser330 said:


> +1
> 
> albano, thanks for posting the speeds it is interesting to see what company Ron will be in once his pack is 300+V.
> 
> However, can you stop pissing on this thread and trolling on Ron? Should we go back and look at every single post of yours to see if the language and verbiage used is 100% correct? It's an online forum not some government press release, get over yourself and stop pissing on this thread.


I may make it into the 9's and never reach the mph some guys are getting. It all depends on HOW your car's geared, my FAST time is from the QUICK launch, other's FAST time is built up as the car reaches it's peak, it all depends on what type of set-up you are running. The only factor that matters in DRAG RACING IS THE ET, THAT'S IT!


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I think the "quickest" vs. "fastest" thing started on the NEDRA board back when Berube was quickest but Dube was fastest. While fastest is not an official record, it can provide unofficial bragging rights.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Technically, ET is not the measure of a drag race either. Who turns the win light on is who rules the drag strip, and slower ETs often cross the finish line before their faster/quicker competition in the other lane. ET is recorded from when you clear the staging light and start the timer, so if the slower ET leaves on the quicker one, and has enough vehicle under/around him/her...

Ron is correct that in the drag racing world ET kind of rules, and faster is usually equated with being the first one to the finish line, so most of this "discussion" is about semantics. 

MPH, even though being second fiddle to ET (which is actually second fiddle to the win light), is crucial in drag racing. That's why NHRA and IHRA make such a big deal about it and keep/post the records. MPH tells you what's in the "motor" (as we call it in the ICE world, and actually in the dictionary). Only raw power can put big MPH numbers on the board. We always used the MPH number as an indictor of how much ET is left in the vehicle. A slower ET (than what was expected) with great MPH means that there's a better ET to uncover. A fantastic ET, and less than expected MPH meant we needed to come up with more "motor" because we left nothing on the table at the line.

WZ and Warp Factor illustrate this perfectly. Ron's chassis with WZ's pack and motor would produce phenominal times. That's why I said Ron's car has an 8 in it. I understand what he has for a chassis, and it has already proven its merit. When he gets his 300+ volt pack, and leaves nothing on the table out of the gate, the numbers (ET and MPH) should be something to talk about. 

Back to your regularly scheduled brawl...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

toddshotrods said:


> Only raw power can put big MPH numbers on the board. We always used the MPH number as an indictor of how much ET is left in the vehicle.
> Back to your regularly scheduled brawl...


I agree with most of your comment, but some I have to disagree. MPH is more related to end HP of your motors. Some drag cars with more torque launch much quicker than others, for example:

1970 Duster 440 big block, geared for bottom end.
Will have a much quicker 60' and 1/8 mile but may be slower in top end.

1970 Duster 340 small block, geared for high rpm top end.
Will have much quicker top end and mph, but slower on launch because of less torque.

Both ran the same ET's, but the small block need to "catch-up" to the big block, so the small block created higher mph. MPH only indicates what type of set-up you are running, some drag cars with higher torque may never see the high mph, because they are already at the finish line.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe being this side of the pond means I can see the problem here.

One of you is talking about the fastest time, the other is talking about the fastest speed.

I think in Rons defence he means the fastest time ie the lowest ET which equates to the quickest car.

Albano on the other hand quite correctly says that the fastest [terminal speed] car is very different to the quickest [lowest ET] car.

You are both right in the terminology in your own fields, can't comment on the cars in question though.

I'm squarely in the 'quickest means lowest 0-60mph time and fastest means the highest terminal velocity on level ground' camp.
Can't do drag strip as my tractor is neither fast or quick by any measure!


----------



## evolutioneng (Jun 29, 2011)

i would like to see these cars run in the texas mile or any mile.and see how much battery life the use...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

albano said:


> Ron and All,
> 
> I see that you have it wrong by saying you have the "Fastest (non-rail) Drag Racing EV's in the World!"
> 
> ...


We can now adjust this chart! 

The fastest at the moment are,

#1 ... Black Current III @ 135 mph
#2 ... Warp Factor II @ 127 mph
#3 ... White Zombie @ 126 mph
#4 ... Lemon Juice @ 123 mph
#5 ... Smoke Screen @121 mph

and the quickest ETs are,


#1 ... Black Current III @ 9.5 ET
#2 ... Warp Factor II @ 10.08 ET
#3 ... White Zombie @ 10.2 ET
#4 ... Lemon Juice @ 10.6 ET


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations! Actually, scratch that, I prefer "Good Job". That is really really fast (and quick )


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> Congratulations! Actually, scratch that, I prefer "Good Job". That is really really fast (and quick )


Thank you.


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> We can now adjust this chart!
> 
> The fastest at the moment are,
> 
> ...


Congratulation on your 10.08, very close '9


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Is this with the new battery pack, or are you still on the old pack?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

rochesterricer said:


> Is this with the new battery pack, or are you still on the old pack?


Still with the old pack.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Still with the old pack.


Meaning only 215V?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Bowser330 said:


> Meaning only 215V?


Yes, the first run was at 217 volts, the second run 215 volts. I am still using the heavy Turnigy pack with bus bars. The new cells will arrive in about two weeks. 

The Camaro's weight is 2650lbs without me, add 217lbs for the driver!


----------

